# Lavarropas LG Turbo Drum - Alimentación de la placa



## farad (Oct 13, 2020)

Hola. Tengo esta placa sola (sin lavarropas ni cables), para testear en un banco de pruebas. Necesito si alguien me puede informar dónde se conecta la alimentación de entrada, y cuál es el neutro de salida (aparentemente esta placa lo trae). porque en un esquema que me pasaron hay algunas dudas. El modelo de lavarropas creo que es el WFT 1004 TP (no estoy seguro).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2020)

Y si subís el esquema ?


----------



## farad (Oct 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si subís el esquema ?








Mi duda surge, a partir de que solo encuentro continuidad entre los pines de la ficha roja, lo cual me hace pensar que se corresponderían con el primario del transformador. Sin embargo, están referenciados como fase de entrada y neutro de "salida" (de corresponder al bobinado primario, deberían estar indicados como fase de entrada y neutro de entrada, o sea entrada de 220 VAC).
Y a la aclaración que hace debajo, no la entiendo (neutro de entrada podría estar invertido y ser neutro de salida, y viceversa ?????).


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 13, 2020)

El ohmiaje del trafo sera de 300 ohm mas menos . El otro que queda es la salida comun para el motor y las demas conexiones. Si inviertes los polos solo puede pasar que no prendan los motores al ser la misma fase la que sale del relay. Lo inviertes y listo. He arreglado algunas tarjetas de esas y de otros modelos. Son muy parecidas todas.
Saludos.


----------



## Chester Milton (Oct 14, 2020)

Hola Farad Buen dia.  Tal como se indica en el diagrama que colocaste. Fase de entrada y neutro de entrada. Son los puntos de alimentación para la tarjeta. Aunque estén separadas son los pines de alimentación. Buen dia . Saludos. 
Espero que hayamos colocado algo de luz a tu duda.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 14, 2020)

Cuando pidan ayudas, coloquen fotografías de las placas tomadas por arriba (Componentes ) y por abajo (Pistas/soldaduras); tomadas con la mejor resolución posible y bien enfocadas.
En lo posible adjuntar diagrama esquemático original o levantado...
Descripción detallada del problema que presenta el equipo/artefacto, de las observaciones y/o mediciones realizadas.


----------



## el arcangel (Oct 14, 2020)

levanta una pata del varistor y comproba la placa con una serie.


----------



## farad (Oct 14, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> El ohmiaje del trafo sera de 300 ohm mas menos . El otro que queda es la salida comun para el motor y las demas conexiones. Si inviertes los polos solo puede pasar que no prendan los motores al ser la misma fase la que sale del relay. Lo inviertes y listo. He arreglado algunas tarjetas de esas y de otros modelos. Son muy parecidas todas.
> Saludos.


Ok. Gracias.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 14, 2020



Chester Milton dijo:


> Hola Farad Buen dia.  Tal como se indica en el diagrama que colocaste. Fase de entrada y neutro de entrada. Son los puntos de alimentación para la tarjeta. Aunque estén separadas son los pines de alimentación. Buen dia . Saludos.
> Espero que hayamos colocado algo de luz a tu duda.


Gracias, Chester. Siendo así, me preocupa que quizás esté cortado el primario del transformador, porque no mido continuidad entre esos dos pines (en realidad uso directamente la escala de ohms). Voy a levantar el plástico de la parte de atrás, y veré con qué me encuentro. A lo mejor con un poco de suerte es solo una soldadura.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 14, 2020



mcrven dijo:


> Cuando pidan ayudas, coloquen fotografías de las placas tomadas por arriba (Componentes ) y por abajo (Pistas/soldaduras); tomadas con la mejor resolución posible y bien enfocadas.
> En lo posible adjuntar diagrama esquemático original o levantado...
> Descripción detallada del problema que presenta el equipo/artefacto, de las observaciones y/o mediciones realizadas.


Lo tendré en cuenta, Mcrven. Lo que ocurrió es que en este caso no pude empezar a testear nada, porque debía alimentarla primero. Igual en las próximas consultas trataré de subir más información.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 14, 2020



el arcangel dijo:


> levanta una pata del varistor y comproba la placa con una serie.


Sí, ahora que sé cuales son los pines de entrada, voy a hacer eso. El tema es que previamente quería asegurarme por dónde debía alimentar a la placa.


----------

